# $pathsetting for use openssl-0.9.8i



## beastie_007 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello BSD-folks,

I'm new in FreeBSD. I just installed FreeBSD 7.0 RELEASE and installed also Apache22, PHP5, MySQLserver and OpenSSL-0.9.8i, the latest version of Openssl. I know that the base opensslversion is 0.9.8e during the install of a freshinstall of FreeBSD.

For so far everything went fine during the installation of Apache22, PHP5, MySQLserver 5.x.x and OpenSSL 0.9.8i.

in the file rc.conf i wrote the line

---------
named_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
apache22_http_accept_enable="YES"

make.conf
--------
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
MAKE_IDEA=YES
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=YES
NO_BIND=YES

All the installed applicaties are working fine , just OpenSSL is NOT the latest version,OpenSSL 0.9.8i, but 0.09.8e, the baseversion.
because , when i give the 
command openssl version, 
is see that the old version 0.9.8e is working, but i want to use the newest version.

for so far i know is that the newer / latest version of OpenSSL-0.9.8i is installed in /usr/local/bin/openssl
and the old version is installed as default in /usr/bin/openssl

My question to you all is 'how do i configure the newest version "on the right way and wich file do i have to edit" for the right $pathsetting so that that the newest / latest verion of openssl is the default.

for example i have edited the file make.conf and wroteWITH_OPENSSL_PORT= /usr/local/bin/openssl
but , it didn't helped

what is the right way to configure the latest OpenSSL-0.9.8i version

because i want to use the SSL application for Apache22 SSL, POP3s, IMAPs, Smtp (postfix with SASL and SSL encryption) for a save connection combined with Squirrelmail

I'm looking forward to the answers

greetings from the Netherlands, 
beastie_007


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2009)

ah..... today 7.1 was officially released


----------



## sasha (Jan 5, 2009)

beastie_007 said:
			
		

> Hello BSD-folks,My question to you all is 'how do i configure the newest version "on the right way and wich file do i have to edit" for the right $pathsetting so that that the newest / latest verion of openssl is the default.
> 
> for example i have edited the file make.conf and wroteWITH_OPENSSL_PORT= /usr/local/bin/openssl
> but , it didn't helped
> ...



Try this:

# cd openssl-0.9.8i
# ./configure PREFIX=/usr
# make
# make install

OpenSSL will be installed into /usr/bin/openssl, owerwriting openssl-0.9.8e

PS: sorry for my English..


----------



## beastie_007 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello Sasha,  	
 i don't know what you meant , ....maybe change dir ? can you give me the hole path ?
# cd openssl-0.9.8i
openssl-0.9.8i: No such file or directory.

or when i doing 'locate openssl-0.9.8i'
than i see this,
/usr/ports/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8i.tar.gz
/var/db/pkg/openssl-0.9.8i
/var/db/pkg/openssl-0.9.8i/+COMMENT
/var/db/pkg/openssl-0.9.8i/+CONTENTS
/var/db/pkg/openssl-0.9.8i/+DESC
/var/db/pkg/openssl-0.9.8i/+DISPLAY
/var/db/pkg/openssl-0.9.8i/+MTREE_DIRS

# cd openssl-0.9.8i   (
# ./configure PREFIX=/usr

i'm sorry, i don't what you mean. like i mentioned, i am new in freebsd
before freebsd, i worked with debian GNU/Linux

but anyway, thanx for respond
beastie_007


----------



## sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

I meant that you can install it from sources. To do it you need to remove your previous installation if openssl-0.9.8i and to build new one with right prefix.

Deinstall previous (which located in /usr/local/bin/openssl):

# cd /usr/ports/security/openssl
# make deinstall

Build and install new one from source:
# cd /root
# fetch http://openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8i.tar.gz
# tar -zxvf openssl-0.9.8i.tar.gz
# cd openssl-0.9.8i
# ./configure PREFIX=/usr
# make
# make install

Maybe there is more easy way to  do it, but I don't know about it..


----------



## beastie_007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Deinstall previous (which located in /usr/local/bin/openssl):

# cd /usr/ports/security/openssl
# make deinstall

Build and install new one from source:
# cd /root
# fetch http://openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8i.tar.gz
# tar -zxvf openssl-0.9.8i.tar.gz
# cd openssl-0.9.8i
# ./configure PREFIX=/usr
# make
# make install

Maybe there is more easy way to  do it, but I don't know about it..[/QUOTE]

Wath you have wrote above, i tried it and finaly it gave the right rusults.
But, there is also another solution for the nex time when i install a new server , i will do another option....
and that will be by doing ,...making a symlink..
cd /usr/bin

mv openssl openssl.BASE

ln -s /usr/local/bin/openssl openssl

and for shure i made an alias by
alias openssl=/usr/local/bin/openssl

Now it's working 100% good
nex step is to make the certificates for apache22 ssl, postfix ssl and cyrus sasl and and than to install squirrelmail for reading and writing mail by the webinterface.

Many thanks for your help / responding Sasha

http://beastie_007 ;-)


----------



## sasha (Jan 7, 2009)

beastie_007 said:
			
		

> cd /usr/bin
> mv openssl openssl.BASE
> ln -s /usr/local/bin/openssl openssl



Not so good because applications (ports and packages) uses pkg-config(1) and pkg_info(1) and will expect that openssl0.9.8e is isntalled. You actually will have openssl-0.9.8i, but it will be registered as openssl-0.9.8e.

And, in your case, IMHO, it's good to use relative paths:
# ln -s ../local/bin/openssl openssl

When you mounts your /usr partition not into /usr (e.g. during recovery) relative symlink willn't be broken.


----------



## beastie_007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello Sasha,

Like you have mentioned in your last message about the righ path,
i have changed it into a relative path
# ln -s ../local/bin/openssl openssl

......i'm chancing to make new paths in my brains now ,...especially the relative one's ;-) 

again, thanX
beastie_007


----------

